# lamb bottle feeding holders?



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Have any of you seen one of these and know where they sell them?
I have some lambs this year and the craziness of it all... I can do three well and 4 reasonably well with occasional upsets but 5 is too much. And I plan to get quite a few more this year too so some sort of feeder deal would really come in handy that I can hang, adjust and then simply watch them eat. Anybody?

And we don't do lamb bars either, just bottles.
kirsten


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

My husband built one to hold 6 plastic pop (soda) bottles with nipples. It just takes a little ingenuity and a bit of wood.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

That is funny. My husband is building us one right now with wood. LOL
I am just not talented that way and so I try to buy.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

kirsten said:


> And we don't do lamb bars either, just bottles.
> kirsten


Curious as to why??  The Lambar buckets saved our lives last year when feeding 50 kids. They are just as friendly as bottle kids, but its much easier for feeding and cleaning. If your building a bottle holder....whats the difference except for ease of feeding and cleaning(lambar is easier)?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

interesting bucket, where did you get it? is it set down in to the the wheel to stop them tipping it or is it sitting on top to get height. the one we have has nipples around the bottom and you hang it on a fence panel. They are bad about bumping it when you first hang it up 
Ann (Ross' wife)
PS I have found the easiest way to feed bottle lambs is to have the kids do it.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Ross, we sell them at the Wool Growers, we have 3 different varieties, we also sell the bottle racks, the pails come with the nipples. 

Melissa


----------



## zameluzza (Mar 21, 2006)

Ross I bought the nipples at country depot, the tubes at homehardware and the pail was a catlitter pail, used a drill and finished, I don't like to clean the tubes to much, so I prefer to use the one with the nipplewalve on the bottom of the pail.
Carmen


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Ross said:


> interesting bucket, where did you get it? is it set down in to the the wheel to stop them tipping it or is it sitting on top to get height. the one we have has nipples around the bottom and you hang it on a fence panel. They are bad about bumping it when you first hang it up


Ann, I had a friend give me that one but I make my own now with tubing from the hardware store, bucket from the same, and the nipples I buy from Hoeggers or Jeffers. Its *very* economical. The holder is for both reasons. Its a homemade welded holder welded to a tire rim. It keeps it up at nose level for most kids and it allows them to eat without ever tipping the bucket. I have used the buckets with the nipples at the bottom too. 
I prefer these with the nipples toward the top of the bucket and hoses running to the bottom because the milk is not gravity fed so the kids never get more milk faster than they can handle it. They pull it up and drink at their own pace resulting in less coughs and healthier kids. 
I wash it out with water after morning feeding, filling it to the top insures that the water runs through the hoses and nipples. Then I let it set upside down on the drying racks till the next feeding. At night I fill it to the top with bleachwater and let it set till morning feeding. Once a week we take it all apart and scrub it. Its much less time consuming than washing and filling many bottles. Doesn't take much time at all. I *love* Lambars!!!


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Very creative, we have the exact same thing at work, just way more expensive I would imagine, and we also have 2 kinds with the nipples on the bottom.

Melissa


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Your buckets would freeze right up in jan, feb and march. That is mostly why we haven't tried lamb bar yet. What good is that in negative temps? Maybe March, april lambs we can do that.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Starting out I use baby bottles and make sure the lamb is nursing well. Bottle babies that are nursing well will go to a bucket hanging on the fence that I got from Farm King(three nipples). I've also had good luck using calf bottles with a lamb size nipple. I had 6 going one year and just rotated them if they froze and for cleaning. They were poked through a corn crib panel that had the right angle and wired on. 
Since I got a bucket I won't go back though. 
This year I figured out a hog chute with a locking head gate is just the right size for a creep feeder, for those that might have access to something like that. It also keeps the lgds out of the milk.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

kirsten said:


> Your buckets would freeze right up in jan, feb and march. That is mostly why we haven't tried lamb bar yet. What good is that in negative temps? Maybe March, april lambs we can do that.


In such cold temps we don't leave the lambar buckets out. We feed them free-choice till they leave of their own free will(about 30 seconds to 2 minutes depending on the kid), then we take the buckets back inside till next feeding. It is still a great time saver over bottles.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've never had a problem thawing out frozen buckets or bottles and haven't had one crack either. I do check them often though.


----------

